# Jar sized Hygrometer/Thermometer



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

What do you got?

i recently picked these up from amazon, pretty inexpensive.

close enough for me. sorry for the bad picture. these are roughly 2" x 1". what you using?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Digital-Hygromter-Western-Humidor/dp/B00JXOKQVW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1516320884&sr=8-3&keywords=caliber+iv+digital+hygrometer+by+western+humidor


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 18, 2018)

dstroy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Digital-Hygromter-Western-Humidor/dp/B00JXOKQVW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1516320884&sr=8-3&keywords=caliber+iv+digital+hygrometer+by+western+humidor


cool, thanks, here's the picture








mine is cheap, can't calibrate it, but its better than what i had, lol


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 19, 2018)

I bought 3 hygrometers from China. $2 each. Free shipping. Can't complain. These are so cheap that you all should by 3 of them and run them together to see which two read humidity the same. Also, you need to let these cheapo mini hygrometers sit for 6 hours. They actually read pretty decent. Within 5% if each other...which you can consider when you use them in curing jars.

The above pic of someone elses hydrometer is too big for a curing jar, me thinks.
The China bought ones are smaller.


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Will be using the cutting tool in the pic
To install these in the lids of 1gal widemouth jars. 
Not my original Idea but I like it so I'm 
Stealing it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BK-Mini-Digital-LCD-Indoor-Temperature-Humidity-Meter-Thermometer-Hygrometer-a/172279799591?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Under 2 bucks each delivered.


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 19, 2018)

Overkill? Those cheapie mini humidty hygrometers from China are fairly accurate and great to toss into a curing jar.One can easily adjust for the differences if you put a packet of 55% packets in the curing jar, then wait a day and see how accurate your $2.99 Chinese bought hygrometer reads as compared to your 55% packet in your jar...then compensate for the difference.

Anyways, I bought 3 mini hygrometers from China for $2.99 ea. For a curing jar. After 6 hours they all read pretty well within each other and my other hygrometer,

The larger "mini" plastic hygrometers with "push button" are too big for a qt. curing jar.

This pic may be of a "bad one." ??????? 26F??? lol. "So sorry". 
My three were good.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jan 19, 2018)

I've just been using the small digital readers for reptile tanks. They're like 


charface said:


> Will be using the cutting tool in the pic
> To install these in the lids of 1gal widemouth jars.
> Not my original Idea but I like it so I'm
> Stealing it.
> View attachment 4075471


You can pick them up off the shelf at just about every pet store on the planet for around 10 bucks a pop.
They're accurate as can be and the batteries last for forever on them.
Just dry and sweat your dope down to curing range. Make sure the RH level is stable. Slap a boveda in there and you're good to go.

@charface 
Whatever you do don't drop those readers onto a hard surface. Wood floor etc. If you do then test the meter for sure with another one. I've dropped 2 that went all wonky and went off by 5 or so degrees. And we all know that 5 degrees too much turns into moldy dope.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> I bought 3 hygrometers from China. $2 each. Free shipping. Can't complain. These are so cheap that you all should by 3 of them and run them together to see which two read humidity the same. Also, you need to let these cheapo mini hygrometers sit for 6 hours. They actually read pretty decent. Within 5% if each other...which you can consider when you use them in curing jars.
> 
> The above pic of someone elses hydrometer is too big for a curing jar, me thinks.
> The China bought ones are smaller.



the caliber will fit in quart sized jars for sure.

i agree it takes the cheapies a while to dial in.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

charface said:


> Will be using the cutting tool in the pic
> To install these in the lids of 1gal widemouth jars.
> Not my original Idea but I like it so I'm
> Stealing it.
> View attachment 4075471



that's sick...

plastic lids?

please show us your finished work.


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that's sick...
> 
> plastic lids?
> 
> please show us your finished work.


Im gonna try metal.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

charface said:


> Im gonna try metal.


nice


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 19, 2018)

charface said:


> Will be using the cutting tool in the pic
> To install these in the lids of 1gal widemouth jars.
> Not my original Idea but I like it so I'm
> Stealing it.
> View attachment 4075471



you've inspired me. 

i ordered wide mouth plastic lids for my quart glass jars.

i am gonna cut out space in the lids for my mini monitors. the ones i have are designed to be surfaced mounted anyway. they have little plastic springs on the side.

if i can cut cleanly with my dremel, mine should become mounted in the lids too and look professional.


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Im still on the fence for what to use as an adhesive/sealant.
Not sure how tightly mine will fit
Yet. 
Should be super close.


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you've inspired me.
> 
> i ordered wide mouth plastic lids for my quart glass jars.
> 
> ...


Dremel sounds legit. 
If you look at the whole saw In my pic 
It has abrasive grit to do the cutting.
Its from china so im hoping it makes it through 6 lids before it explodes in my face.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

@charface i like where your headed with that man just dont drop the jars lol.

Where did you get those fridge supply?


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Probably amazon, 
I love amazon lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

The hard part is the tin is thin and will want to get crazy when you poke through. .

If i might make a suggestion as a metal worker

Get 2 peices of wood and bore a hole the same size as your dimond bit with a wood hole saw (dont wana ruin the dimand).
Thast your center guide.

Then clamp the jar lid in between the pieces of wood and drill carefully especially if the diamond bit doesnt have a center drill

Then use a 2 part epoxy to bond it to the lid

The bit will be fine but just dont let that tin do a helicopter on you hands it can get ugly fast lol

Also move your dread locks outa the way


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> The hard part is the tin is thin and will want to get crazy when you poke through. .
> 
> If i might make a suggestion as a metal worker
> 
> ...


I like it, i was envisioning those lids hopping around while I bent them all up with vice grips 
Good call


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

Its kind of cool that people from all walks of life love weed, I literally have access to metal workers, chemists, 
Flooring experts and everything else. 
All in one site.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

charface said:


> Its kind of cool that people from all walks of life love weed, I literally have access to metal workers, chemists,
> Flooring experts and everything else.
> All in one site.


Technically im a journeymen Glazier. But that means architectural metal works.
Carpenter

And glass monkey that puts windows in 100+feet up 

But my passions are weed guns and knives lol
Amongst other things. But those three
Ive traded most my childhood memory to learn ha ha


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

It was a good trade, kids don't know anything anyway. Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

charface said:


> It was a good trade, kids don't know anything anyway. Lol


Lmao


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

And sure as shit, no pilot drill in that
Whole saw, i hadn't bothered to really look. Fuck it.
Ill make it work.
Hence your wooden jig


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

You might be able to take the arbor out of a regular hole saw if not the jig will help 4 sure


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 20, 2018)

charface said:


> Its kind of cool that people from all walks of life love weed, I literally have access to metal workers, chemists,
> Flooring experts and everything else.
> All in one site.


x2


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

how much do you guys say a plastic wide mouth lid with built-in hygrometer/thermometer is worth?

would fit all the major brands jars in wide mouth form: pints, quarts & half-gallons


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 21, 2018)

Id pay 5 bucks

i want a bulk discount as last time i needed about 30 of the big jars lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Id pay 5 bucks
> 
> i want a bulk discount as last time i needed about 30 of the big jars lol



lol, you can't even get the meter for $5


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, you can't even get the meter for $5


I think if you did something not every one could do you might market a few. 

Think big
Darkened, glass jars, built in meters
In a handsome wood case with dividers like a wine rack. 

Imma need %2 off the top but that's fair when you consider we could earn 10s of 50s of dollars.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

charface said:


> I think if you did something not every one could do you might market a few.
> 
> Think big
> Darkened, glass jars, built in meters
> ...



lol, i'm probably just gonna stick with my day job, but i'll let ya know 

like the way you are thinking however.,...


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2018)

Make a slide in lid also


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i'm probably just gonna stick with my day job, but i'll let ya know
> 
> like the way you are thinking however.,...


Yeah, i thought about it just for stackability. The gauges kind of fuck that up


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 21, 2018)

And make one that doesnt break lmao

That sucks BALLS


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

charface said:


> Make a slide in lid also


slide in lid?

the metal ones?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> And make one that doesnt break lmao
> 
> That sucks BALLS


jar or meter? lol


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> slide in lid?
> 
> the metal ones?


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> jar or meter? lol


Now that you metion it both but the jar is first lol.

Dont care how humid they are once they are full of glass


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> And make one that doesnt break lmao
> 
> That sucks BALLS


Knock on wood i've never broken a jar of weed.
But when I was a kid i was carrying a jar of green beans in each hand.
Fell and sliced my hands up.

Hence why I have never done it as an adult. Im paranoid and probably overly cautious. Lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

charface said:


> View attachment 4076926


cool, gotcha now...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Now that you metion it both but the jar is first lol.
> 
> Dont care how humid they are once they are full of glass



yup, that has to suck.

even worse than dropping your tray of cleaned weed on shag carpet 

yeah, i'm old, lol...


----------



## charface (Jan 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yup, that has to suck.
> 
> even worse than dropping your tray of cleaned weed on shag carpet
> 
> yeah, i'm old, lol...


Was it green or orange. Lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

charface said:


> Was it green or orange. Lol


damn, i wish i would have been cool enough for the orange. weed would have been so much easier to pick up


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 21, 2018)

I know the first time i made dry ice keif 
I didnt think that powder would fly all over lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I know the first time i made dry ice keif
> I didnt think that powder would fly all over lol


lol, yes it will...


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 21, 2018)

So convenient though not having wet weed to deal with lol not to mention less chlorophyll


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)

BAM !!!!!!

  


my dremel skills need some practice, lol...


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 22, 2018)

I going to try something like that ^ 
My China made mini meter doesn't have flanges for a nice fit like yours, but me and my dremel tool will think of something.
I'll go to Walmart and buy a plastic top for my jar.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 22, 2018)

Nah looks great just knock those burrs off and it will lay more flush 

Did you glue it in yet


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nah looks great just knock those burrs off and it will lay more flush
> 
> Did you glue it in yet


yea, i missed a few burrs in my rapid cleanup.

did not glue it in yet. can't be airtight, but it is a tight fit.

i'll check it later to see if the humidity is holding


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yea, i missed a few burrs in my rapid cleanup.
> 
> did not glue it in yet. can't be airtight, but it is a tight fit.
> 
> i'll check it later to see if the humidity is holding


I just made a jar lid with mini meter like yours. Took me all of 5 minutes with my Dremel tool. The fit was tight enough that it should be air tight, but I might glue it in just to make sure. Thanks for the great suggestion. P.S. I put a packet of 55% in the empty jar and will see how close it comes to that. With my mini meter, it can take up to 3 hours to come to a final reading.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> I just made a jar lid with mini meter like yours. Took me all of 5 minutes with my Dremel tool. The fit was tight enough that it should be air tight, but I might glue it in just to make sure. Thanks for the great suggestion.


awesome, but the credit for the idea really belongs to @charface 

agree, i have not glued mine and humidity is holding fine. will watch it over the next few days.

already ordered some more meters


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 22, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> I just made a jar lid with mini meter like yours. Took me all of 5 minutes with my Dremel tool. The fit was tight enough that it should be air tight, but I might glue it in just to make sure. Thanks for the great suggestion. P.S. I put a packet of 55% in the empty jar and will see how close it comes to that. With my mini meter, it can take up to 3 hours to come to a final reading.


plastic lid?


----------



## charface (Jan 22, 2018)

I wish it were my idea, others here and im sure elsewhere have already done it.
So thank you, whoever you are. Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 22, 2018)

Cigar humidors have them why not weed 
Im suprised they arent already for sale . lol


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 22, 2018)

Walmart has 6 packs of plastic mason jar lids (with threads) in store for $2.45. I have 3 China bought mini hygrometers that cost me only $5.10 free shipping for all 3. They all compared within 1% of my Accurite hygrometer. Took 5 weeks to arrive from China tho. These only read Celcius, which is no big deal. They have a slight flange which makes it fit nicley on the top of the cutout lid. I'm evaluating how accurate it is. I have a pack of Boost 55% inside the jar, and so far the top meter reads 45% while the inside mini reader already reads 48%. So, I'm still in the evaluation process. I'll give it overnight. It might end up being the meter inside reads more accurately than the meter stuck into the lid.


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 22, 2018)

Stay tuned. This method of inexpensive mini hygrometers inserted into the lid of a mason jar to read jar humidity may not be accurate. My mini hygrometer reading *inside* an empty jar of a fresh Integra 55% packet is getting closer to 55% humidity (48% now), while the lid hygrometer is behind in coming up on humidity reading (45%). I'm suggesting that micro type hygrometers may only read accurately when they're placed inside the jar. The fit is airtight.

Heh. Just to make sure , I placed some Saran wrap over the jar and a rubber band to see if that changes things.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 22, 2018)

Or they are just not calibrated in sync?

Would be hard to believe cheap meters are all calibratex the same but i could be very wrong
Hmmm
Now im getting the wheels turning


----------



## charface (Jan 22, 2018)

My gauges were a bit off. 
I calibrated against my digital then wrote +2 for on the face of the one that was off by two. 

Ill have to test like you did once they are together and hopefully if they are off I can just update my calibration mark


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Or they are just not calibrated in sync?



These are hygrometers that cost $1.10 ea. Free shipping.
(All 3 read well within reason in my tent, when next to my more expensive Accurite hygrometer nearby).

Who knows? So far, all these dollar hygrometers are still suspect to me. China makes millions of them. All 3 read within reason of each other (in my grow tent along side a more accurate hygrometer), but not so much now with the meter in lid thing. Still evaluating.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> These are hygrometers that cost $1.10 ea. Free shipping.
> (All 3 read well within reason in my tent, when next to my more expensive Accurite hygrometer nearby).
> 
> Who knows? So far, all these dollar hygrometers are still suspect to me. China makes millions of them. All 3 read within reason of each other (in my grow tent along side a more accurate hygrometer), but not so much now with the meter in lid thing. Still evaluating.


the sensor on mine is on the back side. i made another last night.

just went and looked. one is ready 62% and the other is 66%. mine are working fine and jars even seem to be pretty airtight.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 24, 2018)

jars appear to be losing a bit of the humidity, so i am going to glue the meters in.

made 2 more tonight. a brand new sharp razor blade is the cleanest method of cutting the lids.


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 25, 2018)

I've come to the conclusion that mini hygrometers made by China are a joke to begin with. 

I have an Integra packet of 62% in the jar. After hours, the inside mini hygrometer is reading 54% and the mini hygrometer stuck in the lid reads 51%.

Useless toys. Only cost me $5 for three of them.


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

here's mine about 2-3 years old now

I got the gauge local and simply inserted into the Chinese cookie jar lid

is junky as but works well

flip open the back to re trim the gauge

I avoid glue as it will impart an after taste

that won't go well with my organic weed ..lol

good luck

ps bic is for scale


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 25, 2018)

You got lucky if it reads accurate, compared to a reliable source. There are probably millions of mini hygrometers like these churned out. I guess I'm one of the unlucky bastards.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Im sorry but how does a glue.impart an after taste exactly?

What kinda glue you using.man


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

vostok said:


> View attachment 4078839
> here's mine about 2-3 years old now
> 
> I got the gauge local and simply inserted into the Chinese cookie jar lid
> ...



nice... thanks for sharing.

aren't there some glues that would not leak vapor?


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> You got lucky if it reads accurate, compared to a reliable source. There are probably millions of mini hygrometers like these churned out. I guess I'm one of the unlucky bastards.


flip open the back to re trim the gauge find the tiny screw...

set the expensive hydro gauge next to the cheap ass

correct the dif with the screw

otherwize like ur prev post is always wrong ...

none say to do this


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im sorry but how does a glue.impart an after taste exactly?
> 
> What kinda glue you using.man


In most cases inserting a gauge into a plastic lid

can be easy done re ur prev post with drill and knife = easy

if glue is required cause you misjudged the insert size

a glue suitable for plastic maybe required

most plastic glues have some chem that stinks to fuck

as these chem glues dry by evaporation it may be several days before the stink is gone

its called *outgassing*..?


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice... thanks for sharing.
> 
> aren't there some glues that would not leak vapor?








None yet!
_The fumes from CA (super glue) are a vaporized form of the cyanoacrylate monomer that irritate sensitive membranes in the eyes, nose, and throat. They are immediately polymerized by the moisture in the membranes and become inert. These risks can be minimized by using CA in well ventilated areas. About 5% of the population can become sensitized to CA fumes after repeated exposure, resulting in flu-like symptoms.[24] CA may also be a skin irritant, causing an allergic skin reaction. The ACGIH assign a Threshold Limit Value exposure limit of 200 parts per billion. On rare occasions, inhalation may trigger asthma. There is no singular measurement of toxicity for all cyanoacrylate adhesives because of the large number of adhesives that contain various cyanoacrylate formulations.
(https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate)_


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> jars appear to be losing a bit of the humidity, so i am going to glue the meters in.
> 
> made 2 more tonight. a brand new sharp razor blade is the cleanest method of cutting the lids.


My favorite way to cut a hole in plastic is to break just the tip off a #11 X-Acto knife blade and use the back side as a sort of graver using a metal straightedge as a guide- you'll have to make several passes until you break through the plastic. I'm a master jeweler btw


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Guys im sorry im all well for health but arent there food grade glues in use in kitchen industry?

Or are the lids bpa free lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Because after the glue cures it should be relatively benign unless you eat it or smoke it lol

Lol theres lots more nasty stuff in the materials of your home.

Just saying. .... and yes i know you dont smoke your wall paint 

Or the silicones and other sealants used in construction.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

If i where going to cut more then 5

I would make a jig out of metal

And just use a drywall cutting roto zip bit


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If i where going to cut more then 5
> 
> I would make a jig out of metal
> 
> And just use a drywall cutting roto zip bit



thought about doing that. wood jig and dremel drill style cutting bit.

however, the plastic lids i bought are a little fragile if you stress them.

this is what works best. a couple score marks and it starts to go through


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 25, 2018)

vostok said:


> flip open the back to re trim the gauge find the tiny screw...
> 
> set the expensive hydro gauge next to the cheap ass
> 
> correct the dif with the screw


Most mini hygrometers are set at the factory and can't be adjusted by taking it apart. As for the round ones that have an adjustment knob, 17% of Amazon buyers of that item said its junk (won't calibrate). My cheapo square ones aren't reading correctly at all now. 62% Boost packet inside jar, mini hygrometer inside jar and it reads 53% overnight. You'd probably get one in a hundred made that read correctly over time. And if they initially DO read correctly like mine did, that accuracy won't last.


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

its true I screwed some of the earlier cookie jar lids maybe 2 ?

but returned this time armed with the knowledge to get soft ...even flexible lids

that can cut with a boxcutter or razor above

in reflection I suppose the easiest safest glue would be Latex

the organic tree sap from the rubber tree used as carpet glue

if you don't mind the slight oder of Ammonia ..?

lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

i've made 5 now.


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> Most mini hygrometers are set at the factory and can't be adjusted by taking it apart. As for the round ones that have an adjustment knob, 17% of Amazon buyers of that item said its junk (won't calibrate). My cheapo square ones aren't reading correctly at all now. 62% Boost packet inside jar, mini hygrometer inside jar and it reads 53% overnight. You'd probably get one in a hundred made that read correctly over time. And if they initially DO read correctly like mine did, that accuracy won't last.


Accuracy of my junky mini hygrometers..to me is acceptable within 10-15% ..12% being the most predominant? popular even

the real deal is the liltle batteries cost a damm bomb here

I've even tried to hook up other batteries

to the pisstake of my buddies... grimmm!


----------



## vostok (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i've made 5 now.


pic or it didn't happen ....lol


----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2018)

I also assume a +/- variance of the humidity packs. 

Were never gonna get these things legit perfect but still closer than guessing.


----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2018)

As for glue I was envisioning elmers type, maybe even wood glue.

Will it stick? Not sure yet but there is little to no smell when its dry.

Especially with the miniscule amount coming into contact with the internal portion of the lid.

My thoughts only. No facts have been included in this post


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

newest one still dialing in... haven't tried to calibrate yet. need some boveda 62 first.


----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2018)

I wonder if we should be keeping the exterior temp of the jar consistent for
The testing. 
Now im giving myself a headache.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

I would just use an epoxy
Once cured they rarely off gas anything


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Ha ha,
3d printer to make lids with holes?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha,
> 3d printer to make lids with holes?


for the motherfucking win.

i will take a dozen, need my addy?


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

I need a printer lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I need a printer lol


here's an self-employment opportunity for you, lol...


----------



## grassy007 (Jan 25, 2018)

If your lid cutout makes for a tight snug fit, any non-toxic glue like Elmers would be enough to seal out air leaks. They make all kinds of non-toxic glues for school kids. Also, put a meter inside the jar with a Boveda or Integra pack and the meter inside the jar will read closer than the same type meter in the lid.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> If your lid cutout makes for a tight snug fit, any non-toxic glue like Elmers would be enough to seal out air leaks. They make all kinds of non-toxic glues for school kids. Also, put a meter inside the jar with a Boveda or Integra pack and the meter inside the jar will read closer than the same type meter in the lid.


all good ideas, thanks


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Anyone ever try a homemade cigar humidors? 

I think im going to go look up some designs 

Would be very convenient to just build a large humidor with drawers of you favorite smoke?

Or would the smells intermingle too much?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anyone ever try a homemade cigar humidors?
> 
> I think im going to go look up some designs
> 
> ...


don't know, but anxious to see what you come up with


----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anyone ever try a homemade cigar humidors?
> 
> I think im going to go look up some designs
> 
> ...


Never looked into it. 
You might find something cool though


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anyone ever try a homemade cigar humidors?
> 
> I think im going to go look up some designs
> 
> ...



https://cannador.com


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2018)

Im still working on stacking and storing solutions. 
Something like this in a gun safe would be nice. 

The wine industry has tons of cool stacking shit.


----------



## charface (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Pretty slick, i couldnt sneak it past the ole lady though. Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

For stacking the big jars
I use a 4drawer metal filing cab for sale.on Craigslist has a lock and the jars fit perfect.

But im getting tired of jars lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Thats neat
But i want one like fridge size lol
With some kind of control 
Im going to have to look into it


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 25, 2018)

@Cold$moke after you build/buy you humidor, you are gonna need cannabis cigars for it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 25, 2018)

Now thats a doob


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 28, 2018)

ordered some of this to see if it will work as a non-toxic, non-vapor sealant


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

saw 3 of these glue sticks for a buck so i picked them up. dries clear.


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

I finally got around to working on
Curing/storage lids

Since a wide mouth jar lid fits
Pint, quart, 1/2 gal & 1 gal wide mouth jars its a pretty flexible solution.

This gauge

Pushes down into a wide mouth jar lid.
 Perfect fit
Im going to use a hot glue gun to seal
And hold it in place


Ba-ba booey...


I ordered 6 gauges and a couple were off by 1 or 2.
I'm ok with that and I marked them accordingly.

The +2 marking reminds me to add
2 to the actual reading.

I make no promises that this will work well for you but if you are interested the gauges were 6.79ea at amazon
Just search lockdown hygrometer.

The image they use looks slightly different than what arrives.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

nice job

btw, those jar lids will fit the pint wide mouth jars also


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice job
> 
> btw, those jar lids will fit the pint wide mouth jars also


Cool, I wasn't sure
Ill edit To reflect that


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> saw 3 of these glue sticks for a buck so i picked them up. dries clear.
> 
> View attachment 4081288


Just reminded me I have a hot glue gun. Should work well


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 29, 2018)

charface said:


> Just reminded me I have a hot glue gun. Should work well


How do check drift of meter.?


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

I left the whole lot in a room sitting right next to my digital.

Gave it a few hours then checked them


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 29, 2018)

charface said:


> I left the whole lot in a room sitting right next to my digital.
> 
> Gave it a few hours then checked them


Was wondering if analog style meters are just as accurate as digital ...
Bought the small digital sand there is some variables ( 1- 2 % ) typical which really isn't that bad if in cure zone anyways.


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Was wondering if analog style meters are just as accurate as digital ...
> Bought the small digital sand there is some variables ( 1- 2 % ) typical which really isn't that bad if in cure zone anyways.


Being 100 percent honest, I just like the looks of analog. Lol 

But I too expect variance in everything. 

Since I have several I will expect to see them all in a similar range and if 1 is not I will be alerted that there is a possible problem.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2018)

I just squeeze the buds between my fingers to tell where they're at


----------



## charface (Jan 31, 2018)

These are actually holding pretty accurately. 1 is a bit off.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 31, 2018)

Thats too sweet char


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 31, 2018)

The dials give it an industrial look

But i love the convenience of analog too


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 31, 2018)

very nice @charface


----------



## VintageCola (Feb 15, 2018)

Let us know how your cure came out with the analog hydrometer. Thanx good collaboration guys and gals.


----------



## charface (Feb 15, 2018)

So far were cooking right along.
I have at this point stuck a boveda in the jars for insurance. A week or two after dry.

When you open the jar it smells like crazy so I don't think the boveda is tampering with aroma.

One of these gauges broke out of 6 so far.

The boveda only works if the weed is super close to a proper range.

You cant shove a small one in 3 oz of dry weed and expect it to overpower that. They are different sizes for a reason.

What I have done is taken the lid from a water bottle and folded a sheet of toilet paper until it fits. Added a few drops of water to that and dropped it in the jar along with boveda
AS NEEDED


My takeaway is that boveda works if you use the correct size and if the humidity as nearly in range when you put it in.

Imo boveda does a better job of removing moisture than it does replacing it.

Hence my water bottle lid

All in all being able to just glance at the jars and see they are in range without
Opening and fishing for the device is well worth it to me.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

mine are holding up pretty well also. will try to get a picture later


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

the 3 sitting on 62 haven't been opened in a couple weeks. others are opened almost daily.


----------



## charface (Feb 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the 3 sitting on 62 haven't been opened in a couple weeks. others are opened almost daily.
> 
> View attachment 4090556


I like that you have the temp also. 

I just have an aquarium tape type stuck to one of the jars


----------



## VintageCola (Feb 15, 2018)

charface said:


> So far were cooking right along.
> I have at this point stuck a boveda in the jars for insurance. A week or two after dry.
> 
> When you open the jar it smells like crazy so I don't think the boveda is tampering with aroma.
> ...


----------



## charface (Feb 15, 2018)

Your reply didn't show up


----------



## VintageCola (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanx guys sorry I don't know much about computers or I would give y'all some likes. I will tell y'all this, this is like a huge cannabis college, everyone helping each other grow their knowledge. Thank you char face, and sour wreck for your knowledge and ideas.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

you're welcome


----------



## charface (Feb 15, 2018)

VintageCola said:


> Thanx guys sorry I don't know much about computers or I would give y'all some likes. I will tell y'all this, this is like a huge cannabis college, everyone helping each other grow their knowledge. Thank you char face, and sour wreck for your knowledge and ideas.


For sure, its fun goofing around and I learn a lot in the process too.


----------



## VintageCola (Feb 15, 2018)

charface said:


> Your reply didn't show up


Thanx guys sorry I don't know much about computers or I would give y'all some likes. I will tell y'all this, this is like a huge cannabis college, everyone helping each other grow their knowledge. Thank you char face, and sour wreck for yourknowledge and ideas.


----------



## mr. childs (Feb 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the 3 sitting on 62 haven't been opened in a couple weeks. others are opened almost daily.
> 
> View attachment 4090556


72*+ isnt too hot?


----------



## VintageCola (Feb 15, 2018)

Can you add friends on here? And if so how so?


----------



## charface (Feb 15, 2018)

You can click a name then click follow.
Not exactly sure what that does though, 
I don't know if there is any friend option.

I followed ya though so we shall see.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 15, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> 72*+ isnt too hot?


room temp... those won't last but a couple months 

i only put weed in the fridge or freezer if i have more than i can smoke in a few months


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 15, 2018)

VintageCola said:


> Thanx guys sorry I don't know much about computers or I would give y'all some likes. I will tell y'all this, this is like a huge cannabis college, everyone helping each other grow their knowledge. Thank you char face, and sour wreck for yourknowledge and ideas.


Just got to weed out the bro science and real facts sometimes

But its more good then bad


----------



## VintageCola (Feb 15, 2018)

Someone earlier asked what kind of glue to use I had an idea " the native Americans use to make a glue which was used to fastened there arrow heads and fletching to their arrow shafts, it's made by melting pine resin and crushed up charcoal when it dries its hard as glass" YouTube has videos on how to make it its called pine resin glue its the oldest form of glue known to man as well as 100% natural


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 10, 2018)

@Sour Wreck how are those meters reading/holding up for your cure? Gonna go the diy lid route, my 2 Cal III's are gettin' resin filthy lol. I need about 10 hygrometers. I already own 2 Caliberiii. Really don't want to buy 10 @$ 25.00 a piece. Gotta link to those?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

meters are holding up fine. i did have one that got a broken tab on the battery door, so a little duct tape solved the problem.

other than that, all still working.


----------



## InTheValley (Jan 26, 2019)

lol, was just about to make 100 of these and sell them, WTH, man, Zon has them for $15 each, I was just sitting here and got tired of sliding the meter in and out of the jar, and thought, HUH, just cut a hole and seal that sucka in there, then went on the hunt for lids like this, so expensive, but would be nice to have for sure. Would have to order 200 meters, sort, and check calibration, send back junk ones, $4.99 a lid is better then $15+shipping, horrible,


----------



## Mypharmjar (May 5, 2019)

We have a product that has all the hard work done for you. We have the MypharmLid that is BPA free and fits a wide-mouth Mason jar. Unlike many of the plastic lids on the market with built in hygrometers, our product is airtight. It has the additional inner seal that insures a perfect seal that you do not get just from the plastic lid alone. Mypharmjar also takes the extra step in sealing the face of the sensor where it meets the flange. Unless purpose built, there will still be air leakage around the face of the seal that we have found with most of our competitors. We offer this product in Fahrenheit and Celsius. We can be found on our website with a simple google search and we also have this product listed on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. We offer wholesale pricing and ship International.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 5, 2019)

Mypharmjar said:


> We have a product that has all the hard work done for you. We have the MypharmLid that is BPA free and fits a wide-mouth Mason jar. Unlike many of the plastic lids on the market with built in hygrometers, our product is airtight. It has the additional inner seal that insures a perfect seal that you do not get just from the plastic lid alone. Mypharmjar also takes the extra step in sealing the face of the sensor where it meets the flange. Unless purpose built, there will still be air leakage around the face of the seal that we have found with most of our competitors. We offer this product in Fahrenheit and Celsius. We can be found on our website with a simple google search and we also have this product listed on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. We offer wholesale pricing and ship International.


any chance of a link please?


----------



## randallb (May 31, 2019)

Mypharmjar said:


> We have a product that has all the hard work done for you. We have the MypharmLid that is BPA free and fits a wide-mouth Mason jar. Unlike many of the plastic lids on the market with built in hygrometers, our product is airtight. It has the additional inner seal that insures a perfect seal that you do not get just from the plastic lid alone. Mypharmjar also takes the extra step in sealing the face of the sensor where it meets the flange. Unless purpose built, there will still be air leakage around the face of the seal that we have found with most of our competitors. We offer this product in Fahrenheit and Celsius. We can be found on our website with a simple google search and we also have this product listed on Ebay, Etsy and Amazon. We offer wholesale pricing and ship International.


Yeah Homie, your lid is $14, seems steep.


----------



## randallb (Jun 5, 2019)

Amazon 

*TAIWEI 12 Pack Mini Hygrometer for $20 $1.67 ea*




*Ball Screw on Caps $12.75 80 cents each*

*

It only takes a teeny strip of 2 sided tape to hold the digital to the inside of the jar, no need to ruin the cap. The jars will also stack. You really don't even need the caps, if your jars are new. But it's much easier dealing with a screw on 1 piece lid as opposed to a 2 piece. You only need a pair of scissors to cut the tape. 

Btw, the dozen digital thermometer/hygrometer. 8 were identical reading, 2 were low by 1 percent and 1 were high by a percent. Works for me.
*


----------



## Nizza (Jun 5, 2019)

why add tape/ adhesives into the equation?
just throw those little suckers right in there, open it up or just place them right so you can monitor the humidity through the jar
edit: by the way i bought the same ones. I wish they read out farenheit because yes they are accurate within 2 % RH so thats close enough. I always go a little lower to be safe but always in the 56-64 range for the best product.
just bought a myherbsnow dryer to test out~~ I like gimmicks but always test them out before raving lol but from what i've read it saves a ton of space and simplifies the drying step~!


----------



## randallb (Jun 8, 2019)

Nizza said:


> why add tape/ adhesives into the equation?
> just throw those little suckers right in there, open it up or just place them right so you can monitor the humidity through the jar
> edit: by the way i bought the same ones. I wish they read out farenheit because yes they are accurate within 2 % RH so thats close enough. I always go a little lower to be safe but always in the 56-64 range for the best product.
> just bought a myherbsnow dryer to test out~~ I like gimmicks but always test them out before raving lol but from what i've read it saves a ton of space and simplifies the drying step~!


I use the tape because it allows me to see at a glance what's going on. My jars are higher than eye level. If it's in with the buds it would take more effort to view. But it certainly would work.
These do read out in F although temps vary by up to 3 degrees. 

Let us know how that dryer works, it looks similar to an old Ronco Food Dehydrator I have.


----------



## turbobuzz (Jun 8, 2019)

I had a nice grow of a sativa strain, and for the first time I really wanted to pay attention to getting a good cure. I made this to keep an eye on jar humidity. I siliconed it in to make sure there's no air leaks, and waited until the silicone was very cured so as not to get any smell. Working great.


----------

